# an easy way to password protect folders?



## eonxl (Aug 8, 2006)

hi. i'm looking for an easy way to password protect certain folders on my harddrive. ocassionally i let others use my computer to check email, etc... (the woes of being the only one with a computer and internet access). and there are a few things on my harddrive that i would like to keep private.

i just want to put a simple password protect on some of my personal folders. all i want is for a password prompt to pop up when trying to open certain folders. i have looked around and there are some fairly extensive encrypting programs and such. but i'm not looking for something so complex. it takes time to encrypt and de-encrypt data constantly. i just want to prevent anyone from opening a folder without a password.

can anyone point me to this kind of utility? or is there a way to do it within mac os x? i have 10.3.9.

thanks for your help!
--e


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the easyest thing to do is to make another account for others to use, that is not an admin account. make sure you keep all your documents in your home folder, and log out of your account before letting others use your mac. now there is no way the mac will let them see anything in your home folder unless they are logged into your account.


----------

